# Fragen zu Baldurs Gate 2



## solider (20. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mir kürzlich baldurs gate 2 zugelegt und hätte da ein paar Fragen.

1. was hat es mit  den Stärkewerten wie 18/01 usw. auf sich?
2. Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich einen Waldläufer spielen soll, aber wollte     
    erst einmal fragen ob das sinnvoll ist, da die WL. in nwn ja nicht so      überragend sind?
3. Welcher Waldläufer ist der beste für BG 2?
 4. Was ist eine sinnvolle Attributverteilung für einen Wl. , wenn man nicht  gerade einen Bogenschützen spielt?
5. Ist einer der Spezialdiebe besonders empfelenswert oder sollte man einen normalen spielen?
6. Wie sollte eine ausgewogene Gruppe ungefähr aussehen.


----------



## Solon25 (20. Mai 2006)

Hier kannst Du dich sehr schlau drüber machen 

BG-2 die Pyramiden Version gekauft? Gibt bald diese Version die net mal so viel teurer ist (lt. dem Händler nur ~8€)


----------



## Lacrimus (21. Mai 2006)

Aus eigener Erfahrung rate ich dir von einem Waldläufer ab. Bogenschießen  bringt es meiner Meinung nach ab einem Gewissen Punkt nicht mehr wo einem ein weiterer Magier einiges weiterhilft. Vor allem wenn du vorhast mit einer guten Gruppe zu spielen ist der Magier eine gute Wahl, da es keinen richtigen guten Magier gibt. Der einzige pure Magier ist Edwin und der ist alles andere als ein netter Bursche.


----------



## solider (2. Juli 2006)

Solon25 am 20.05.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kannst Du dich sehr schlau drüber machen
> 
> BG-2 die Pyramiden Version gekauft? Gibt bald diese Version die net mal so viel teurer ist (lt. dem Händler nur ~8€)



In welchen Geschäften kann man diese Baldurs Gate Saga denn kaufen?
Der release war ja schon vor einer Woche oder so, aber bei Karstadt und Medimax habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2006)

solider am 02.07.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 20.05.2006 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestell das Spiel einfach in einem "Online-Shop", wenn es das bei Dir sonst nicht zu kaufen gibt. Bei  Amazon.de und bei Okaysoft.de wird der Titel für jeweils 14.99 Euro und 14.90 Euro an geboten.


----------



## MasterHeld (2. Juli 2006)

Mal zur Waldläuferthematik:
Mein allererster Char (wirklich der allererste mit dem ich auch noch BG1 durchgespielt hab   ) war auch ein Waldläufer. Ich hatte null ahnung von den Regeln und der WL war dementsprechend verskillt (woher sollte ich denn wissen dass man nochmal würfeln kann bei der erstellung?   ) Ich glaube ich hatte ihn sogar als Scharfschützen spezialisiert (was sich später als dumm herausgestellt hat) und..

Es ist definitiv machbar. Wenn du später auf Pfeil und Bogen verzichtest und genug nebenquests gemacht hast (leveln und gute items kassieren!) dann solltest du keine Probleme haben. 

Ausgewogene Gruppe umfasst 2-3 starke Kämpfer, einen Dieb (Jan Jansen!), und der Rest Kleriker und Magier. 

Viel spaß!


----------



## solider (3. Juli 2006)

MasterHeld am 02.07.2006 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zur Waldläuferthematik:
> Mein allererster Char (wirklich der allererste mit dem ich auch noch BG1 durchgespielt hab   ) war auch ein Waldläufer. Ich hatte null ahnung von den Regeln und der WL war dementsprechend verskillt (woher sollte ich denn wissen dass man nochmal würfeln kann bei der erstellung?   ) Ich glaube ich hatte ihn sogar als Scharfschützen spezialisiert (was sich später als dumm herausgestellt hat) und..
> 
> Es ist definitiv machbar. Wenn du später auf Pfeil und Bogen verzichtest und genug nebenquests gemacht hast (leveln und gute items kassieren!) dann solltest du keine Probleme haben.
> ...



Ich habe BG 2  mit einen scharfschützen kürzlich beendet, und muss dir da 
einigen punkten wiedersprechen.( gerade für BG 1 wegen den +5 pfeilen und den wenigen Gegnern mit Pfeilresistenz ist der scharfschütze sehr gut ). Mein schrfschütze war beim Endkampf auf level 16 und hatte einen EWTO von -10 und ich konnte ihn 4 mal täglich auf -14 oder -15 steigern und 1 mal auf -21. Wnn man ihn dann noch mit pfeilen ausrüstet die magie durchdringen können ist jeder magier leicht zu besiegen. (so auch irenicus im Endkampf). Mit explusionspeilen kann man ganze Gegnerhorden vernichten und Trolle sind wegen den vielen feuer und säurepfeilen die es überall gibt nicht mehr so nerfig.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (5. Juli 2006)

Hi.

===

Also ich muss "solider" hier zustimmen. Ich hab BG2+ToB als Hasardeur, Bardin, Magier, Waldläufer (Scharfschütze) und Dieb (Assassine) durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass das Spiel fast schon langweilig wird sobald man dem ersten Goblin seinen Kompositlangbogen abnimmt. 

Ich hab alles getroffen. Immer. Ausser bei ner gewürfelten "1". Ich hatte am Schluß nen ETW0 von -21... alles inklusive und permanent. Ich hatte 7 1/2 Angriffe pro Runde und pro Pfeil etwa 20 bis 30 Schaden gemacht.

Also arg viel einfacher kann's echt nicht mehr werden. 

Wobei, ich muss zugeben Assassine ist auch recht lustig... mit so nem feinen x7 Multiplikator für hinterhältigen Angriff kann man lustige Sachen machen.  Wie zB sich nen Unsichtbarkeitstrank reinziehen, sich an nen Gegner ranschleichen, und zusehen wie das Ziel mit 140 Schaden einfach auseinanderplatzt. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, wohlgemerkt. 

Ok, back on topic.

Worauf man als Fernkämpfer achten sollte ist natürlich Geschicklichkeit. Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, dass ich BG2 gespielt hab, aber mit ner Aufteilung wie folgt sollte man recht gut fahren:


> *STR*
> 18+ (entweder natürlich oder durch Gegenstände) - afaik wird bei AD&D noch der ganze Stärkebonus auf Fernkampfangriffe angerechnet (und hat den Vorteil, dass der Hauptchar gut als Lastesel fungieren kann  )
> 
> *DEX*
> ...


Als Ausrüstung sollte am Anfang ein einfacher Kompositbogen reichen. Später gibt's nen Bogen (hieß glaub ich "Starker Arm" oder so...) der Stärke 19 als Mindestvorraussetzung hat... der ist eigentlich sehr gut geeignet. 

Als Munition erstmal normale Pfeile, dann später die diversen magischen Varianten (va die "beißenden Pfeile" machen bei vielen Angriffen einen mörder Schaden).

Als sonstige Ausrüstung sind va die "Armschienen des Bögenschützen" wichtig.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter.

===

Gruß,
_Ra-Tiel.

***

Edit: Hab mich bei den Angriffen leicht verschätzt, waren bloß 4 1/2 Angriffe pro Runde (2 Bogen + 1 Verbesserte Armschienen des Bogenschützen + 3/2 Waffenmeisterschaft). Langt aber trotzdem... 1 Köcher in ~4 Runden leer geschossen.  Ich muss wohl nicht dazusagen, dass dieser Unendliche Pfeilköcher +3 aus ToB mir _sehr_ gelegen kam. 

Edit2: Nach erneutem Studium meines schon etwas angegrauten BG2 Handbuchs muss ich auch noch einen 2. Wert nach oben korrigieren. Entsprechend der Tabelle auf S.127 erhält ein Nicht-Kämpfer den höchsten HP Bonus von CON bei einem Wert von 16, und nicht 14 wie von mir behauptet. Sorry für diese Verwechslung.


----------

